# VICBREW 2017



## MartinOC (3/7/17)

Hi fellow home-brewers and craft-brewers.

We would like to invite you to volunteer to JUDGE &/or STEWARD at VicBrew 2017.

This year it will be held on the 16th and 17th of September at the Belgian Beer Cafe Eureka:

5 Riverside Quay, Southbank Melbourne, Melways 2F E7. Located about 5 minutes walk from Flinders St. Station across the Evan-Walker bridge.

This is a BJCP sanctioned and registered competition and all Judges are welcome.

To register your interest, please fill out the form located here https://goo.gl/forms/iyRJ1IRE2613rzdI3 with your details and preferences.

Why volunteer at VicBrew?

Evaluate some of the best home-brewed beer in the state in Australia's biggest homebrewing competition.

Hone your judging skills by judging alongside highly experienced beer judges.

Earn BJCP points.

Free lunch provided for all volunteers.

Novice Judges and Stewards are welcome, with on-the-job training provided.

A great range of Belgian beers and craft brews in the Eureka bar downstairs (those ones, you have to pay for...).

Starting and finishing times for Saturday and Sunday are expected to be 9.00 am to 5:00 pm with judging organised in two sessions.

It's a massive team-effort between the Judges & Stewards & neither can get the job done without the other, so we need everyone to contribute where they can.

We encourage you to pass this message along to any of your friends or acquaintances who might be interested in judging or stewarding. If you have questions, feel free to email [email protected]

Thanks in advance for your assistance.

The VicBrew 2017 committee.


----------



## DU99 (3/7/17)

got the email


----------



## MartinOC (27/7/17)

Ladies & Gents (& those of you who can't decide).....

Compmaster entries for VICBREW are now LIVE.

Go nuts!

http://www.compmaster.com.au/


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/7/17)

Madness I really need to plan what beers I wanna enter.

Have entered myself as a steward (still too scared to judge need to work on my palate for another year I reckon), also talked a couple of mates to give stewarding a crack so should be a fun day!


----------



## VP Brewing (8/8/17)

Hi Vic Brew Team, 
Can postal entries be sent to any of the drop off points? Or is there a specific one they have to go to?
Cheers


----------



## AJ80 (20/8/17)

Hi Martin and Co - a quick question. 

I have a soured black ale that's been aged on cherries. Just checking that the correct category to enter this in would be 18.6 Belgian Specialty Ale. Thanks in advance!


----------



## VP Brewing (22/8/17)

VP Brewing said:


> Hi Vic Brew Team,
> Can postal entries be sent to any of the drop off points? Or is there a specific one they have to go to?
> Cheers



Might just send it to Grain and grape and hope it makes it to Vic Brew.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/8/17)

I'm entering some Paul PM me and can send to me if you like?


----------



## technobabble66 (22/8/17)

Hey Martin,
Where's it say what the cost of each entry is?
Or rather, what is the cost of entries?


----------



## [email protected]_dan (22/8/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Martin,
> Where's it say what the cost of each entry is?
> Or rather, what is the cost of entries?


Go to www.compmaster.com.au
Select 'Vicbrew 2017' from tab 'Select a competition'
Show competition details from tab 'This Competition'
Point 3 under 'Other Rules' "Cost of entries is $8.."


----------



## MartinOC (24/8/17)

Sorry, guys. I just discovered that I haven't been getting notifications of posts in this thread.

A reminder that *ENTRIES CLOSE THIS SATURDAY* & must be at the designated drop-off points *BEFORE 1PM*. There will be no late entries, nor extra pickups after that day/time.



AJ80 said:


> Hi Martin and Co - a quick question.
> 
> I have a soured black ale that's been aged on cherries. Just checking that the correct category to enter this in would be 18.6 Belgian Specialty Ale. Thanks in advance!



From that description, you'd probably need to put it into 18.9 (Experimental), as it doesn't really fit elsewhere. Don't forget to include details of what you used, specialty ingredients &/or techniques (this will be provided to the Judges, so make it clear, but not long-winded).


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/8/17)

Has a venue been announced yet?

Do you still need stewards?


----------



## GalBrew (24/8/17)

The venue is the Belgian Beer Cafe Southbank as usual. And yes we need stewards, especially for the Sunday. 

Cheers,

Adam.


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/8/17)

Cool, just still says TBA on the website 

I'm trying to get a leave pass to come. Will try and wrangle for the Sunday!


----------



## GalBrew (24/8/17)

Apologies about the website, updating it is and active topic for the committee.


----------



## MartinOC (24/8/17)

As per Adam's post above, we'll definitely want/need Stewards across the weekend.

We're a bit low for Sunday, but can probably do with a couple of extra hands if you're free. Sunday is generally the easier day, as we've broken the back of the judging requirements on the Saturday. 

That makes for a "relatively cruisy" Sunday, but a couple of years ago Sunday became an absolute bitch, because no-one turned-up 'cos everyone thought "it's done, I won't bother". 

Turn-up & help-out!

What can I say other than "Free beer & food for a day"?

Register your comittment here: https://goo.gl/forms/iyRJ1IRE2613rzdI3


----------



## technobabble66 (25/8/17)

Hey, went to drop off 3 entries at Reservoir and was told to prepare your entry online first (fair enough, and should've organized this a week ago [emoji57]). Filled out the compmaster form to get an account (~3:30pm today) and waited to get my confirmation email with password. Still hasn't arrived. 
How long would it normally take?
The site said it's already sent when I completed the form but it's definitely not turned up in my inbox nor junk folder. 
Is there a contingency plan for this, or have I basically missed out this year? (No biggie if so, as I said, should've organized this last week while staring at the compmaster site [emoji17]).


----------



## MartinOC (26/8/17)

I can't see your name on the entrants list, but others have definitely been lodging entries yesterday (the last-minute flurry).

All I can suggest is that you try again & see what happens.


----------



## droid (26/8/17)

completely missed the boat here, bugger it all

good luck to those that enter and please volunteer your time if you can


----------



## technobabble66 (26/8/17)

Managed to sneak mine in and dash to work with 4 mins to spare. My account confirmation came through this morning, so I'm guessing hotmail's filters might've delayed it. Fuckers!
All good now. Thanks to Martin for the follow up. [emoji6]

PS: clearing a little space on the mantle for my impending trophies


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/9/17)

Hows it all going boys? 

Good luck to all the entrants and hats of to Judges, stewards, organisers et el.


----------



## MartinOC (17/9/17)

Cruising into the finish. Just about to have lunch myself.

Anyone wanting to attend the presentation should probably get a wriggle on. We'll be done in a couple of hours.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/9/17)

Was a great day yesterday, thoroughly enjoyed stewarding and not having to spend 8 hours ice bath chilling hot glasses this year. Plastic cups FTW!

Looking forward to seeing the results, will they be posted here this afternoon in terms of category winners etc?


----------



## GalBrew (17/9/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Was a great day yesterday, thoroughly enjoyed stewarding and not having to spend 8 hours ice bath chilling hot glasses this year. Plastic cups FTW!



Cannot agree with you more. That and the queued judging are top ideas.


----------



## lmccrone (17/9/17)

Any idea on when we might see results?


----------



## Spiesy (17/9/17)

Must have missed you yesterday, Lethal.

Looking forward to seeing the results - big thanks to all involved


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/9/17)

Spiesy said:


> Must have missed you yesterday, Lethal.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the results - big thanks to all involved



Were you judging mate? What cats?


----------



## Spiesy (17/9/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Were you judging mate? What cats?


Yeah, judged Pale Lager in the morning and Specialty IPA in the arvo - had a good time


----------



## MartinOC (17/9/17)

Sit tight on the results, guys. We got a couple of tied places for the Major prizes, so rather than announce something & then have to disappoint folks, give us 24 Hrs to get it right. Then everything will be revealed (such a tease, I know, but better this way).

After two days of full-on judging & stewarding, I'm now home with a bevvie & absolutely knackered!


----------



## timmi9191 (17/9/17)

MartinOC said:


> Sit tight on the results, guys. We got a couple of tied places for the Major prizes, so rather than announce something & then have to disappoint folks, give us 24 Hrs to get it right. Then everything will be revealed (such a tease, I know, but better this way).
> 
> After two days of full-on judging & stewarding, I'm now home with a bevvie & absolutely knackered!


Youve been teasing yob for years[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## MartinOC (17/9/17)

Yob didn't enter. Too much else to think about this year...


----------



## Andyd (18/9/17)

Congrats to all... as soon as I get a chance to speak with mark we'll load up the results and sheets on CompMaster


----------



## Edgebrew (18/9/17)

Results are up on Vicbrew! 

Thanks to everyone involved or you hard work.


----------



## manticle (18/9/17)

Great to see so many more judges putting their hands up - by the looks of things, enough to split larger categories which makes for better and fairer judging.

Congrats to those who did well, commiserations to those who didn't


----------



## technobabble66 (18/9/17)

Thanks to all who made the Vicbrew possible. Obviously a massive effort with ~600 entries (I'm guesstimating).
Congrats to all the winners & runner-ups.

Back to me: 
Pretty happy with my results. Well, 2 at least - 13th & 16th in the Amber/Dark Lager category, both above 100 points! Very pleased for a first-timer. 
Not so happy with the German Pils result - 32nd out of 33, and only 41 points. Lol - i'm hoping it was out of style rather than it was so crap! 
Keen to see the detailed scoresheets and see what needs to be improved on all 3. 
Any idea when (/where) those will be displayed?

Big ups to DJ who snatched 6th in the Special Beers; with a bit of help from Mardoo, of course. 
Sorry - i didn't recognise any other names  so hopefully AHB was well represented in other entries, and congrats to all of those also.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/9/17)

Cheers TB and of course thanks to Mardoo who definitely did the heavy lifting on that one, I only donated brain juice to that 'Two Fuzzy Nuts' brew [emoji12]

Am I assuming correctly in that husky has done extremely well? Big congrats!


----------



## MartinOC (18/9/17)

Here you go guys (just got home): http://vicbrew.org/results/VicBrew2017FullResults.pdf


----------



## mxd (18/9/17)

Thanks to all the stewards and judges as always an amazing effort well done to all


----------



## fcmcg (18/9/17)

Pretty stoked that Westgate brewers won the Scott Vernon , the Barney and had Champion brewer ( John Kingston on count back)
Pretty stoked to have 2 out of 6 place 
( my Irish red got 4th by .5) 
Hopefully next year ( depending on child access ) I'll be able to do more than turn up for the presents 
Thanks to all of the Vicbrew team that put this on and as those of us that are part of a club that run competitions know what a mammoth effort it is . Thanks to the team and stewards and judges .


----------



## moonhead (19/9/17)

Nice turn around on the results! So close to a place this year, damn you people brewing better than me.

Interesting list of Stewards and Judges, I could have sworn we had more Stewards around... Oh well!

Thanks to the organisers, you guys have got a slick comp running now, very impressive level of organisation.


----------



## Andyd (19/9/17)

OK everyone. The scoresheets are available for download on CompMaster.

Please note - there were a couple of sheets that scanned badly - I've identified that and the team are going to rescan these shortly. I'll let you know when the rescans are up.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## MartinOC (19/9/17)

moonhead said:


> Thanks to the organisers, you guys have got a slick comp running now, very impressive level of organisation.



Mate, it's only taken about 20 years of practice, coordination, dedication from a hard-core of committee members & a shitload of effort to get the comp. to where it is now. 

Most folks have NFI how much it takes to pull it together.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## malt junkie (19/9/17)

And you wanted to throw a Malt BB into the mix just to make things more fun?


----------



## MartinOC (20/9/17)

malt junkie said:


> And you wanted to throw a Malt BB into the mix just to make things more fun?


I'll sleep when I'm dead


----------



## laxation (20/9/17)

malt junkie said:


> And you wanted to throw a Malt BB into the mix just to make things more fun?


i'm fkn staggered by the amount of malt people are buying... absolutely massive job - hat's off to martin and the crew


----------



## MartinOC (20/9/17)

Yeah, the Boss didn't get the concept of BB's until I explained it to him that the participants are a bunch of hard-core home-brew nutters who will jump all over bulk malt like a big black rottweiler in heat & STILL continue to buy stuff from CB.

They're the folks that enter Vicbrew every year with multiple entries.


----------



## PaleRider (26/9/17)

Andyd said:


> OK everyone. The scoresheets are available for download on CompMaster.
> 
> Please note - there were a couple of sheets that scanned badly - I've identified that and the team are going to rescan these shortly. I'll let you know when the rescans are up.
> 
> ...


Wondering if the sheets have been re-scanned as one of mine is still in need of a re-scan.

Also, was there certificates & or awards for minor places in each category, or just for the winners, & have they been sent out yet?

Cheers.


----------



## Andyd (26/9/17)

You caught me getting ready to post an update... give me 30 minutes and it'l be sorted.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (26/9/17)

All sorted. The re-scanned sheets are all up - let me know if you have any problems with them.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (26/9/17)

Sorry PaleRider,

Yes, there are trophies for the minor places. They should be on their way our shortly. PM me with your details and I'll see where they are...

Andy


----------

